# Caribe Eye Problem!



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a 11" caribe with one eye popping out of his head. "Pop eye" and its all white with red "blood" spots all over the eye. It looks hoorrrrrriiiibbbbllllle. So much so, I may take him out just to cut that eye out. (Not really, but want to bc its so bad.) Tried mela fix, and some other med 1 and 2. Nothing is working. What do u guys think? Is this contagious? I have 2 others in same tank but I have a divider keeping them apart. I had him in a 30 gallon hospital tank for over a month. Nothing. So decided to put him back in the 180 bc the problem got realllllly bad after I put him in the 30 gallon. No the 30 wasn't cycled. I kno I kno. Just don't have the time to be perfect. Any ideas? Helpful ideas. Not the typical unwanted waste of time posts. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Pop eye is caused from poor water conditions. Keep your water parameters in check with routine water changes and gravel vacs, salt the tank and the eye should return back to normal. Easy peasy


----------

